# Cross Check with disc mounts?



## J . (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

I looked around the cc-threads but didn't quite find what I was looking for, so I'll just ask.

I'm currently riding a Surly Cross Check and like it a lot. Mine is singlespeed, works very well for me. Everything about the bike is great, except the fact that it doesn't have disc mounts. What frame would be similar (steel, possibility of having fat tyres, rack and fender compability, bottle holder mounts, ss ready) but have the disc mount option? I don't mind if it's a bit more expensive than the Cross Check.

Thanks!

ps. Yes I asked the nice people at Surly and they said they're are not planning on putting out Cross Check with disc mounts. Sigh.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

keep the frame, get a dimension disc fork for the front and run a stronger (?) rim brake in back.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Visit your local framebuilder and have him weld some tabs on.


----------



## J . (Dec 8, 2007)

Mm, I've tought about both options before, thanks anyway. The Cross Check frame is pretty new, and I tought I might still get a few euros if I sold it, and to get someone weld in the disc mounts and probably repaint parts of will cost something as well. I want to get rid of the rim brakes for good, my MTB has bb7s, I've been riding it for a couple of years with minimal maintenance and the brakes just work. A week a go we got some snow, and riding around town the Cross Check's rim brakes were stuffed with wet snow, also, when the weather gets wet (about half of the year around here) I very much prefer the braking power I can get from the disc brakes. 

Frame recommendations, anyone?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

The only production steel cross bike with disk mounts that I can think of is the lemond propod. I ended up getting a custom dirt/road frame from Carl Strong.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out the Voodoo Wazoo One: http://www.voodoocycles.net/07_wazoo.htm


----------



## chan1974 (Dec 10, 2007)

Salsa La Cruz!!!

another one is cannodale model .. dont knw which one tho

but UCI doesnt allow Disc brakes on CycloX races .. hence not many brands willing to work on disctabs (thats my guess)


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

J . said:


> Frame recommendations, anyone?


Surly Karate Monkey? 

I know it's not a 'cross frame per se, but it would fulfill all of the other requirements.


----------



## J . (Dec 8, 2007)

Nater said:


> Surly Karate Monkey?
> 
> I know it's not a 'cross frame per se, but it would fulfill all of the other requirements.


I talked about this with the LBS that got me my CrossCheck. The front end might look a bit odd, with such a heavy fork and just 28 mm or 32 mm tyre, but other than that, Karate Monkey would work. A bit heavier I think. Hm. A different fork, maybe?


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

J . said:


> I talked about this with the LBS that got me my CrossCheck. The front end might look a bit odd, with such a heavy fork and just 28 mm or 32 mm tyre, but other than that, Karate Monkey would work. A bit heavier I think. Hm. A different fork, maybe?


I'd stick with a fork designed for a 29er though...cross forks will be substantially shorter axle-to-crown than the KM fork and will change geometry. Mostly I'd be concerned about lowering the BB too much. Something like a Bontrager Switchblade or any of the carbon 29er forks would make things lighter, but you'd still have the skinny tire in a fork made for a fatty look going on.


----------



## Streetking (Jan 5, 2007)

The Pure Blood is available with ssp- or normal drop outs. You can switch them easily.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

That Pure Blood is pretty sweet, but when you do the USD to Euro conversion, you could buy an IF custom for the price.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

endure26 said:


> That Pure Blood is pretty sweet, but when you do the USD to Euro conversion, you could buy an IF custom for the price.


OP seems to hail from Finland, so the Pure Blood might be a realistic option.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh - ok - if I could get it for a decent price I'd jump on it. I've never seen one in the states. I really like the look and function of the modular dropouts. Beautiful curved stays too. Very nice.

Let me second the drop swap option. I have a Ritchey Break-A-Part cyclocross frame. I'm about to have some Paragon track ends w/deraileur hanger swapped in for the original breezer dropouts. For traveling there is nothing simpler than fixed/ss. Bilenky out of Philadelphia charges $120 to do this (including Surly drops). Disc dropouts are easy to find and available from several manufacturers (ex: check out United Bicycle Institute (UBI)) http://www.bikeschool.com/store/index.cgi?id=416744318191&c=Steel_Frame_Parts 

I'm guessing Bilenky would charge the same for the disc drops as the work is the same. So for about $120 you get a production frame swapped to your disc preference. That doesn't include paint, but you can rattle can a cover up or send your frame off to powder coat for less than $100 if you're smart about it. No idea what kind of price you might find for drop out work from other builders.


----------



## J . (Dec 8, 2007)

yup, Fixies can be found around here, same guy who sold me CrossCheck has also built a few Pure Bloods. Price for frame only is a bit less than 1000 euros before any bargaining. A bit pricier than the CC... PB is very nice frame, for me the only drawback (beside the price) is the missing rackmounts. I don't use the rack or even fenders daily, but I have some dreams of riding longer tour(s) next summer, so the rack option would be nice. 

Another bike that's been recommended, or told to check, is Kona Sutra. Could be singlespeeded, i guess. Anybody has one? I've never tried any Konas.

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/SUTRA/index.html

Maybe I could get just a frame and fork and take everything else from my CrossCheck.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Salsa La Cruz...

Disc only though, no canti mounts at all. Vertical dropouts only - no organic option for SS, so you'd need an ENO hub or a tensioner. I'm on a Salsa Chilli this year and love the ride and geom.

.


----------

